# Cording



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont know if there has already been a post like this, but I looked and didnt see any, I do apoligize if this is a "repeate" post. Anyway....


Now that our Hailey is finished showing, at least for a while, so that we can breed her, I have been contemplating Cording her. I have read that any havanese with the proper coat should cord just fine, and Hailey has a proper coat....I just have no idea how to cord!!(Not to mention I still have yet to convince my parents, they think it looks dirty) I have been trying to find resources online about how to cord, but havnt found anything that is all that helpful. I have seen one site that said that I needed to clip her down, and let her hair start growing from scratch, cording as it grew, then another that said with a little more work, you could cord a dog with a full coat(Hailey's is about an inch above the floor) 

If you guys have any opinions, or know how to cord, please post!!

Thanks,
Natasha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Natasha, if there is one thing you probably won't get good advice here regarding Havanese, it's probably cording. LOL! There are a couple of Yahoo! e-mail groups specifically geared towards cording, and they are for various breeds including Havanese, Puli, Komondor and Poodles. 

Better yet, I'd recommend that you contact one of the breeders that has successfully corded their dogs and see if they would be willing to spend the time to mentor you. You need to plan on 2-3 years before you'd have Hailey ready to into the ring once you start. If you want more specific info, you can send me an e-mail.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The book on havanese that Diane Klumb wrote has a whole section on cording...the tradition way and a way to speed cord. If you can,I'd get a copy of the book.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone know a person that has successfully utilized the "speed cording" method? I know a few that have tried it, but everyone that started ditched the whole idea before they finished cording the dogs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a Yahoo group with some info on cording, not a very active group, but you may find some answers

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CordedDogsGroomHelp/?yguid=301776723

It is called "Corded dogs room Help"

Also, look around for some tips from some other corded breeds. Maybe your parents will come around. I don't think it necessarily looks 'dirty', but I have seen some sleeker looking cording dogs than others, I'm sure they probably use cording products to keep the cornrows looking uniform and non frizzy.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Funny you mention products, Kara. At Westminster, I specifically asked if you can use products to speed up the process and was told that you want to keep the cords as clean as possible so it is best not to put anything in the hair lest the products attract any dirt.

Natasha, I'm glad I was able to help you connect with the top corded owner/handler. She'll have the best advice for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Natasha, I'm glad I was able to help you connect with the top corded owner/handler. She'll have the best advice for you.


Was this Alice Kimberly? She was so nice talking to me at a show explaining the cords once even though I was not planning on cording she took the time to talk to me about it.

Good luck Natasha, I would love it if you could share some pictures during the cording process if you go forward with it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes! She is very busy, but she said she would love to talk to Natasha about her questions. I loved spending all day with Alice & Steve at Westminster. They are so friendly and amazingly helpful. If there is anyone who knows cords, it is them. They've had three corded breeds now.

She said that the cording can be done in 9 months or so (which is the timeline Natasha was hoping for), but she wouldn't be _show_ ready for a couple of years after that.

Alice & Steve finish their dogs' championships in a brushed coat and then cord them, so by the time the dogs get out into the ring again, they are usually much older than the other dogs out there. Monica & Sweepea are already five years old.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly it is very nice of you to put Natasha in touch with them. I had seen Alice at some local shows before but had just recently gotten the opportunity to talk to her. I had the pleasure of Sweepea being the first corded Havanese I have ever touched. I was amazed at how soft the cords are.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is surprising, isn't it?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I would definately take the opportunity to talk to them about cords! I think their Hav's cord look really great  If it is the dog I am thinking about..I'm pretty sure?

Hmm..Interesting you can't use products. At the very least, I'd think they'd use wax to keep them less frizzy.

Which reminds me!!!! Here's a great tip for stray hairs, SPRAY WAX! I use it when I put my hair back in a ponytail to keep it looking sleeker and it works MUCH better than hairspray. So, I ended up trying a little bit on Gucci to get her hair to lay down under her eyes and smooth her topknot out and it works great. I think it is Much, MUCH better than that Kolesteral we were talking about.

The stuff I buy is...

Amazon.com: John Frieda Sheer Blonde Tousled Tresses Fine-mist wax Texturizes /Seperates brightens Blonde Boosts Shine fl oz: Health & Personal Care

Love it. For me, and for Gucci. I'd probably put it on cords too. lol, but...I guess not if I was showing 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, since they are supposed to be shown without product, then wax would be a little self-defeating for specialing a dog. LOL!

There's nothing wrong with stray hairs when cording either. In fact, there are sections of each dog I've seen where they won't even cord (some on their face, some around the shoulders, some on/near the tail). The cords aren't meant to be perfect and neat and trim.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! Especually Kimberly! I have been in contact with Alice now, and she had me send her some pictures just to make sure Hailey's coat is OK to cord, I dont see that it wouldnt be. I am hoping to be able to show her in Junior Showmanship at Nationals in August, so I have asked her if they would at least look like cords by then, hopefully so! Other than that, she probably wont be shown, she dosnt really like showing, and the judges pick up on that. We will breed her, and show a pup or two 

Anyway, thanks again everybody! I will definatly get pictures during the process, and keep you all updated!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha I cant wait to meet you and Hailey at the Nationals, good luck with the cording.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!

We have decided that since I will be showing her in Juniors at Nationals, that I am going to wait to start cording her until afterwards. She would only be semi-corded at that point, which is not a good look for Jrs, when the grooming of our dog needs to be impecable(especually since I need to win Best Junior Handler this year, its my last year for it!!)

Natasha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like you are really thinking through things Natasha. That's always good.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Natasha - congratulations on your Jr. Handling. My daughters are just starting. We're going to use you as our role model. Best of luck at the Nationals!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Definitely take some pictures of the process so we can all watch and learn! While I don't think I would do it, I want to see it!

Amanda


----------

